# 2ft Outdoor tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Home to 4 goldies, 1x Ryukin, 1x Fantail & 2x Orandas










Could never get a pic as normally it doesnt have a light, but due to a recent pull down i have a spare single 2ft T8, tis not the brightest, but helps to get pics lol


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The black and white gravel and subdued lighting make the tank and fish glow.WHat are the plants behind the java ferns?Valisnaria?


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep that is Val


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you hoping to upgrade the tank, 2ft is small for 4 goldies!
Otherwise, it is such a cool setup!


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you

This tank is not too small for goldies. it is a 60gallon tank


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, 60g??? What are the tank dimensions, I never seen a 2ft tank that is 60g! My 4ft tank is 64g, so I kind of lost! :lol:


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

The tank is 2x2x2 = 227 litre or 59.9 gallon


----------

